

Apple moves to trademark the term ‘startup’ in Malaysia - amree
http://www.digitalnewsasia.com/digital-economy/apple-moves-to-trademark-the-term-startup-in-malaysia

======
pcurve
I'm surprised that a single English word can even be trademarked, even in a
non-English speaking country. If the word is in Webster's dictionary, it
should be off limit. Imagine other companies rushing to do the same.

------
intull
Oh dear lord! Won't they stop at anything?!

------
officialjunk
why that word?

